# Need honest answers from some men.



## Hazeleyes23 (May 10, 2012)

First things first the back story. Me and husband had separated for six months, in this time frame I slept with someone else. He accused me of cheating(yes we were technically married) so we ended up getting back together. At this time we were living separately also. Three months after we separated that when we were getting back together. He took me out for my birthday and everything well needless to say a couple months of us dating he told me there was another girl that he was trying to sleep with cause it wasn't fair that I slept with someone else and he couldn't. So he tells me that he never did anything with her or vis versa. I confronted the girl and she won't talk and in my gut I feel as if he is lying to me. I just want the truth if he did or didn't, even when I asked him he would get defensive. So any help would be great, either good or bad, I just need closure to move forward.


----------



## MadeInMichigan (May 8, 2012)

What kind of help are you looking for???


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

This is the problem with all this separation crap. I don't believe it solves anything. You cheated, he probably cheated... Why go there now?


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

So, you slept with someone else while you were separated, and that's fine, but he did, MAYBE, and you're all upset?

Seriously?

You need to move forward, and stop worrying about what he did before.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Why would you want to be with someone who revenge cheats on you? Whether he actually slept with her or not is irrelevant. He wanted to.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

OK then I see we pretty much covered this!


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

You are both wacky. Divorce.


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

If you were my wife I would dump you and never look back. Too much drama. Six months and you already slept with another guy? Come on.


----------



## The Lurker (May 11, 2012)

Middle of Everything said:


> You are both wacky. Divorce.
> 
> hahahaha, I think I agree, they would probably be happier if they each found somebody else.


----------



## Blank (Apr 15, 2012)

As you have requested for " Honest answer from some men"

This is my honest answer-

He seems to be a good guy, interested in you, comes back to you, takes you out for a birthday party.

Just put your mind aside and submit to him. 
Do whatever you like- after his approval.

No harm will come to you, and things will improve soon.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

It totally depends on the nature of the separation. Was the intent to separate and get your **** together? Or was it a separation because the marriage was ending and one of you wasn’t quite ready to divorce (and if so, who’s the one who wasn’t ready)? Or, was this the required waiting period before the divorce decree could be finalized (as in the marriage was already recognized as dead and buried)?

It’s cheating in either of the first two cases. This I why I just don’t believe in separation. In or out; married or not married. Working on outside relationship is hardly a sign of “in”... You are both each other’s backup plan. Now there is even more damage that will stand in your way of reconciliation.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

If he won't confess and you honestly believe he cheated on you, then you have two choices:

1. Divorce
2. Forgive him w/o a confession... that is forgive him in your own heart and move forward

Either way get some therapy, you two have done a lot of damage to the marriage and it's going to take some serious work to repair.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Hope1964 said:


> Why would you want to be with someone who revenge cheats on you? Whether he actually slept with her or not is irrelevant. He wanted to.


she cheated first. 

If this happened to me I would revenge cheat. fair is fair and I'd like to sample some strange pu$$y just like she got some strange co*k.

seems like whats good for the goose would be good for the gander.

I guess the strange peice she got wasn't too good or he kicked her to the curb.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

You were on a break!!!


----------



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

blank said:


> as you have requested for " honest answer from some men"
> 
> this is my honest answer-
> 
> ...


lmao


----------



## TorontoBoyWest (May 1, 2012)

lamaga said:


> So, you slept with someone else while you were separated, and that's fine, but he did, MAYBE, and you're all upset?
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> You need to move forward, and stop worrying about what he did before.


This.

You don't get to have your cake and eat it too.

You should have thought about your H sleeping with other people and how you would feel about that BEFORE you slept around.


Them's the breaks.


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

hazel, get over it...you slept around, he didnt,thank your lucky stars he took you back and move you azz on.


----------



## occasionallybaffled (Apr 12, 2012)

The Lurker said:


> Middle of Everything said:
> 
> 
> > You are both wacky. Divorce.
> ...


----------

